# The Hindu Goddess of Bombs DEMANDS sacrifices!!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

....and she will not be denied!










DC's...who doesn't love DC's?????

#0103 8555 7492 0427 4471
#0103 8555 7493 3010 3584
#0103 8555 7492 3573 1752
#0103 8555 7492 1476 0230
#0103 8555 7491 7281 7188
#0103 8555 7491 8330 2950
#0103 8555 7492 2524 5992

There's something hot and sweet going out into the jungle!
Have a great evening everyone....heheheheh. (KASR -n- Duck!)


----------



## bcampos (Jan 1, 2008)

HOLY CRAP....

Now that is awesome.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r Those are gonna leave a mark:r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice! :ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Day-yum!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Holy COW! :mn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats awesome!

LOOKOUT!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r Those are gonna leave a mark:r


Just alittle sumpin' sumpin'


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

She doesn't look Hindu!:ss:ss


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn if you were in the military I would say that looks an awful lot like something that would have to be shot from a MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System)!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

READY, AIM, FIRE :gn:gn:gn


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hindu Shotgun! Time to duck (oh, sorry for the pun) :r err, take cover!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling I'm going to owe the post office a new mailbox in a few days....


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just pooped a little bit right then.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is awesome! Go get em Aaron.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I just pooped a little bit right then.


santize my cravace!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I just pooped a little bit right then.


LOL!! I almost had soda come out my nose!!!!! Stew, you're too much!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

The Sooners could have used her on defense last night against KU..Rock Chalk Jayhawk...KU

GO get em KASR -n- Duck!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

U guys r2funny
Go Get'emmmmm:gn:gn:gn


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :r Those are gonna leave a mark:r


SPIIIIIICY!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*"The family that BOMBS together..." etc., etc. :ss
Nice going, guys!!! * :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Duck, have you ever tried smoking 6 cigars at once. That would be cool at herfs.

You guys are crazy generous. it is cool to see you and Aaron share your love for the leaf.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

That's a helluva lot of bombs!


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Hey Duck, have you ever tried smoking 6 cigars at once. That would be cool at herfs.
> 
> You guys are crazy generous. it is cool to see you and Aaron share your love for the leaf.


Never tried the multi-cigar smoking...Aaron has his own story line of what I could do with that many arms.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

wow, I just viewed that photo not 30 seconds ago, the many armed one from your herfday party

ironical and spooky

oh yea, nice buncha boxes!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow... someone is gettin' the hurt.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

yayson said:


> wow, I just viewed that photo not 30 seconds ago, the many armed one from your herfday party
> 
> ironical and spooky
> 
> oh yea, nice buncha boxes!


Ya remember that pic from Aaron's Borthday herf - huh? Did you notice Jennifer and Kelly's arms in there!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

DUCK said:


> Ya remember that pic from Aaron's Borthday herf - huh? Did you notice Jennifer and Kelly's arms in there!


Indeed I did.

I saved all those photos locally when Aaron posted them. A friend of mine I had not talked to in a year just emailed me today and sent a photo of his wedding and he had a gar in his mouth so I went to my stash to find one of me doing likewise. I knew the most likely spot was the aaron's herfday folder and I ran across the army photo then. Attached one of me with stogie, clicked send, came to CS and saw that post. Haven't seen that photo since I saved it, now twice in 30 seconds.

My apologies to anyone who may have read the preceding riveting chronicle.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

"The Hindu Goddess of Bombs"

....is spelled K-A-S-R-D-U-C-K!

[furiously scribbling notes from THGB]

You are indeed schooling us, O Great and Powerful THGB!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, these two are outta control, friggen boxes of mailbox destruction heading out in force.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

With luck, some of these will land tomorrow! Hehehe...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I am gonna bomb you with a straightjacket....


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> I am gonna bomb you with a straightjacket....


Sounds kinky !!!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DUCK said:


> Sounds kinky !!!!!


Whoah, you got a keeper there KASR, i like how she thinks!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I didn't mean that in a kinky way!!!

Besides, I don't think they make a straighjacket with 6 arms!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My Korean Seamstress will fix one up for you.


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow!! You could be classified as a war criminal!!!!:r:gn
Nice bombing!!!!


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

*
!!! !!! !!! !!! !!!

tHE HilARIOUs GodDESs DuO of BoMbs 
is LuCKy I caN StILL WALK. OOOOOF! 

:r  :r  :r  :r

 *


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been lit up by the Hindu Goddess!.... a tough hit for an assassin to take!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1399317#post1399317


----------

